# H&R 20 gauge single shot mod Pics Posted 4-8-2013



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just ordered some parts for my H&R 20 gauge single shot. It was the first gun I ever owned given to me by my father on my 12th birthday. Years ago I sawed it off for a home protection gun. Since my father passed I have been thinking about it and decided to up grade it. I found some nice after market parts for it and I am bringing it back to life. I also ordered some barrel insert for it in the following gauges .45, .44, .357, 9mm, and .22. Yes I know that the post is worthless without pictures. I will post pics as I go - first set of parts should be here saturday. :beer: 

PS gonna name it BOB


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 4, 2013)

I have an H&R 12 GA Ultra Slug. Heavy as hell, but even more accurate. That thing flat out shoots. I call her Big Momma. People say...it's only a single shot. I say, one shot from Big Momma and they drop every time...even if you shoot 'em in the foot.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 4, 2013)

At our Trap range we organized a Fun Shoot.
20-16 single shots.
Only two or three guys finished a Round of 25. :LOL2: 
Everybody else was hit too hard in the Shoulder to continue after less than 10 shots. =D> 
Them little light things kill from both ends. :twisted:


----------



## JMichael (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you going to get a replacement barrel to bring it back to original?

I grew up hunting with one of my dad's single shot 16. Hunted squirrel, rabbit, and dove with it. I got good enough with it that I could pull off a double every once in a while when dove hunting. It's not like I could do it consistently but I thought doing it 2-3 times a season was a pretty good accomplishment for a 16 year old. :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 7, 2013)

JM - No I am not going to replace the barrel it is at 19.5" and the gun will remain as a home defense/survival weapon - pictures coming soon. Question has anyone used the barrel inserts like I mentioned in the first post.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 8, 2013)

Heres a few pics - still need to add a light and maybe a laser


----------



## juggernot (Apr 14, 2013)

My first gun was also a 20 guage H&R bought by my dad. I sold it long ago after inheriting his 60's Winchester 1400MKII. I bought an as new ( used) 12Guage NEF 28" 3" full choke for $95 10 or so yrs ago for Turkey huntin cause I got tired of toting my 1187SPT while chasing afternoon birds in usually hilly areas. I modified it into an awesome hunting gun that's a joy to carry all day. It patterns pretty good at 30/35 yrds w 2 oz turkeyloads, but it is a beast to fire more than 3 times in a row, while practicing/patterning new loads. If I sit on my backless turkey seat w/o a tree behind me and lean back just a lil, It will rock my 6.2 210lbs and send my feet into the air!!! I also have a .308 Handi-Rifle for deerhuntin and love it to death. It wears a Nikon scope that cost more than the rifle!!


----------

